# Jetman set for English Channel flight



## Thorlifter (Sep 24, 2008)

Yahoo!


----------



## Soren (Sep 24, 2008)

I wonder how that must be like, riding underneath a wing like that with jet propulsion. Must be pretty wild!


----------

